# earthquake resistance standards



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

or
aseismic base isolation？

I think this is the most important thing to build a syscraper in Japan
What kind of standard　for earthquake is it in your country? 

9th floor in Sendai, Tohoku earthquake
http://channel.pandora.tv/channel/v...id=jpchan21&prgid=43872004&categid=all&page=1


----------



## Alliee (Jan 4, 2013)

Japan is the most prone country for earthquake. This is the reason why Building Standard Act has been strictly reviewed every time after earthquake. In Japan, engineers have started building structures that are more ductile. Japanese government had been taking steps to retrofit old buildings to make them more earthquake resistant.


----------

